# Whiting and sharks at Vilano 7-17



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Took some friends to the beach this morning. Sandfleas were quite plentiful, which was good cause the rake got left at home so we had to dig em the old fashion way. We kept 16 whiting and one palometa, all on fleas. In addition we put 4 sharks on the beach with sting ray. Only 2 catfish were caught and no small sharks! Great day on the sand!


----------



## Doon (May 18, 2013)

Great day! and pics, Thanks for posting.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice pics. Man, you got some nice size whiting in the mix there too.


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Thanks the bulls are moving in.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

deeeeeamn!!!! nice nice nice. the guy on the left looks like he don't wanna get to close to that shark lol!


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

LOL he aint that skeered, She whooped him pretty hard just b4 with the ole tail


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

:*( Just started a new job and haven't been able to go fishing since like weeks ago.. while everyone is posting these amazing pics....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work boys. Congrats on the catch.


----------

